# CONTAR.SI.CONJUNTO con fecha



## JavierPeña

Buenas,
Espero que me puedan ayudar con esta fórmula, ya que llevo dándole varias vueltas y no lo consigo.
Gracias de antemano.

Uso Excel 2010.

Hoja 1

A (Fecha)B (Número)C (Nota)03/03/20024texto 106/12/2002604/08/200333texto 307/11/20038texto 4

<tbody>

</tbody>
Hoja 2
En una celda (B1) tengo una fórmula para saber cuantas Notas hay en la columna C:

=CONTAR.SI(Hoja1!C:C;"*")

En este caso el resultado es 3, que sería el total

Pero me gustaría hacerlo por años (según la fecha de la columna A)

Entonces tendría varias celdas más y el resultado sería:


ABTotal32002120032

<tbody>

</tbody>
Pero las fórmulas de B2 y B3 no he sabido hacerlas.

He probado con CONTAR.SI.CONJUNTO, pero no sé como hacerlo.

Me pueden ayudar?

Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## Joan Vallespir

Hola.
Propongo 2 posibilidades:
- Opción 1) Mediante CONTAR.SI.CONJUNTO.
- Opción 2) Mediante uso del recurso Subtotales.

Opción 1
Por ej.:
=CONTAR.SI.CONJUNTO($B$3:$B$11;F2;$D$3:$D$11;"<>"&"")
donde:
- El 1er. argumento es el rango de años.
- El 2º argumento es una celda donde está el año a evaluar.
- El 3er. argumento es el rango de notas.
- El 4º argumento es la pregunta que se hace sobre el rango de notas (=si es distinto de vacío).

Opción 2
En el menú "Datos"; opción 'Subtotal'.
En la ventana de diálogo se le puede indicar lo siguiente:
- Para cada cambio en: Año
- Usar función: Cuenta.
- Agregar subtotal a: Nota.

Ya me dirás qué opción te va mejor.
Saludos!!!.


----------



## JavierPeña

Gracias, pero no entiendo bien lo de los argumentos.
Siguiendo tu fórmula de la opción 1, cómo sería según el ejemplo de arriba?
Gracias


----------



## JavierPeña

Buenas, alguien podría  ayudarme?
Un saludo y gracias de antemano


----------



## Joan Vallespir

JavierPeña said:


> Buenas, alguien podría  ayudarme?
> Un saludo y gracias de antemano



Disculpas por la demora.


*A (Fecha)
**Año**B (Número)**C (Nota)*03/03/2002
20024texto 106/12/20022002604/08/2003200333
texto 307/11/2003
20038texto 412/11/2003
20035texto 516/11/2003
20033618/11/20032003325/11/200320034texto 612/05/200420045texto 2

<colgroup><col><col span="3"></colgroup><tbody>

</tbody>
He insertado la 2ª columna con la función año sobre la 1ª columna. Luego se puede ocultar, como prefieras.

En la Hoja2:

*Año
**Nº Notas
*2002=CONTAR.SI.CONJUNTO(Hoja1!$B$2:$B$10;A2;Hoja1!$D$2:$D$10;"<>"&"")
2003=CONTAR.SI.CONJUNTO(Hoja1!$B$2:$B$10;A3;Hoja1!$D$2:$D$10;"<>"&"")2004=CONTAR.SI.CONJUNTO(Hoja1!$B$2:$B$10;A4;Hoja1!$D$2:$D$10;"<>"&"")

<colgroup><col><col></colgroup><tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## JavierPeña

Muchas gracias, y sabes si habría la forma sin utilizar una columna intermedia? Todo en una misma función.
Gracias


----------



## Joan Vallespir

¡Vaya! Parece que mi respuesta no aparece por aquí. Permíteme abreviarla de esta otra forma, a ver si hay más suerte.

La fórmula final quedaría como sigue:

=CONTAR.SI.CONJUNTO(Hoja1!$A$2:$A$10;">="&FECHA(A2;1;1);Hoja1!$A$2:$A$10;"<="&FECHA(A2;12;31);Hoja1!$D$2:$D$10;"<>"&"")

La función FECHA permite convertir un valor numérico (nº de año) a valor de fecha (d/m/a)

A la espera si necesitas explicación más detallada, porque justamente el mensaje más desarrollado veo que no sale publicado.
Saludos.


----------



## JavierPeña

Muchísimas gracias!!!!
Tarea completada!
Tema cerrado!


----------

